# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] 287k+ USA Facebook Public Group for Sale

## mhsujan

I'm selling a 287k+ members facebook funny entertainment group. more than thousand members are from USA, Mexico, India, UK which represents 70% of total members.


Members from "USA" represent 70% of the members. The rest are mainly from American countries.


Daily Member Add Request. Most members are funny entertainment fans.

For more details, group link and group insights, pm me.


whatsapp: +8801836467940

----------

